
HEAD SCRATCHER Mind-boggling optical illusion – internet baffled – raven/rabbit? - Kaibeezy
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9756643/optical-illusion-video-crow-rabbit/
======
Kaibeezy
Oh, The Sun, your mind-boggling headlines. Had to cut it down from 118
characters.

It’s a bird.

